# Quote From E-bay Listing



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Listing of a "Traser" watch. I liked the second paragraph









"PERMANENT LIGHT TECHNOLOGY = THIS WATCH ILLUMINATES AT NIGHT WITHOUT USING BATTERY - HAS THE LATEST MILITARY SELL ILLUMINATING PAINT COATING??? HOW DOES IT WORK? DON'T ASK ME.....

3H PAINT - SWISS MADE & I BELIEVE IS RADIATION OR NUCLEAR ATTACK RESISTANT (WELL IT HAS THE SYMBOL) - SO IDEAL IF YOU SURVIVE AFTER EVERYONE ELSE HAS PERISHED - AS YOU WILL STILL KNOW WHAT THE TIME IS AND WON'T MISS YOUR FAVOURITE TV PROGRAM!!!"


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

His parents should have been sterilised.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> His parents should have been sterilised.


I think they were.


----------

